# Sunset Ridge Villas, USVI-We had to leave!



## hajjah (Jul 18, 2011)

We checked into unit C on Saturday, but requested for RCI to move us the next day.  I barely had two hours of sleep in that place.  I was up waiting for RCI to open at 8:00 AM.  After waiting so long for an exchange into St John, I was not impressed one bit.  I guess it comes down to different strokes for different folks.  The unit is one of the ugliest I have seen in my 20 years of timesharing.  Bugs are all over the place and the fans were of no benefit.  I was sweating with 3 fans blowing in my direction.

One of my friends awakened during the night and found bugs crawling on her chest!  The bugs had also infested her pocketbook and suitcase.  We were moved to Magens Point Club Villas, with lots of cats and chickens all over the place.  I cannot stand this place either, but at least we have two AC units in the bedrooms.  I just saw a huge bug crawling up the wall while I am writing this.  Yes, I know this is the Carribbean, but I have not had such a negative experience 
on other islands, especially Aruba.

Oh, we could not use any of the kitchen utensils at Sunset Ridge.  Everything was corroded with rust and just plain useless.  We couldn't even boil water since the inside of the teapot was rusty.

I will send in reviews after our return home.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

What a horrid experience. I hope that things get better and you enjoy your trip.

elaine


----------



## bhrungo (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't blame you for leaving Sunset Ridge Villas.  We used to live right behind the Villas way back in 1993.  People were complaining even way back then.  
I would love to see what it looks like now, 18 years later!

  Our rental house near there had MAJOR problems with roaches, but so did our other home on St. John in the Chocolate Hole part of the Island.  Sorry your trip has been a disappointment so far   

When returning back to live on the Mainland, the first thing I was excited to do was to be able to go to sleep without the sheet over my head!  (the roaches would run around on our ceiling then fall!)  UGH!


----------



## BBW (Jul 26, 2011)

*Can't believe this negative post!!*

My family and I just spent 8 days over the fourth of July in unit C and we found the unit very clean and well cared for. The kitchen ware was typical for a time share but not rusted and unusable as reported. We did have ants in the kitchen area but spray quickly took care of them. We have been vacationing in St John for over twenty years and have learned to use flying insect spray inside each evening, this seems to take care of the insect problem and we had no infestation like this post indicated. We stay at Sunset Ridge Villas at least twice a year and love the place. during our stay we spoke to two other RCI folks who also loved the place and were hoping to trade in again.


----------



## cbm32 (Jul 26, 2011)

Magens Point Club Villas is actually the better portion of that resort.  We stayed 2 weeks in the other section, Tropic Leasure club at Magens Point, and we had a great time.  But, the accomodations are not up to what we are used to at other resorts.  

I just chalked it up to it being St. Thomas until we went to an outing at Wyndham Sugar Bay on St. Thomas and saw the kind of resort that is possible there.  BUT, Magens point was available on RCI's Last Call for $249 a week.  Sugar Bay appears to be hard to get into and costs a TON of points to stay at.

Sometimes you get what you pay for but, if you can roll with the punches a bit, you can still have a great time.


----------



## hajjah (Jul 27, 2011)

It's like I said initially, different strokes for different folks.  We were a party of 3 who hated Sunset Ridge.  Unit C was one of the ugliest units I have ever seen.  I don't want to spend my time on vacation spraying bugs like crazy.  An occasional bug or two is one thing, but an infestation is another.  Those tiny critters were everywhere.  I know it is also not normal for someone to awaken during the night only to find their chest full of bugs!  This guest's luggage and purse were also infested.  She slept upstairs.  The place was so bad with bugs until I kept my luggage on the dining room table until it was time for us to get out of there the next morning.  As for the pots/pans, they were unusable to our standards.  I would never attempt to use utensils that are corroded.

Please note that I had read all of the reviews about these villas prior to accepting the trade.  Never did I imagine that the unit would be in such a poor condition, despite management advising me that the unit had just been updated.  What kind of updating was done other then a few cabinets???  Even the splash pool was broken.  There was a grill in the courtyard that was full of rust.  The lawn furniture was also very dated.  Dog feces was seen in several areas around the pool that the management agent thought was Ok.  So were we supposed to look at feces an entire week if we decided to use the pool?  I was so take aback by this vacation and would never advise anyone to stay in those villas.  If the owners think that the units are acceptable, more power to them.  

Once we were moved to Magens Bay Resort the next day, I could not wait for my vacation to end.  This resort is like a zoo.  If you are a cat lover, then it will be fine, but I don't vacation to have animals crawling all over the place.  There are owners who go every year and they love the place.  I don't have to stay in 5 star or gold crown every time, but I certainly will not stay in a place that I consider to be a zero.  I don't think that Sunset Ridge should be a part of the RCI inventory.  This is just my two cents and we can always agree to disagree.  I take the TUG reviews very seriously and have been a TUG member for at least 15 years.  It is still important for Tuggers to comment on their experiences whether they are yea or nay.
Best and safe travels to all.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2011)

hajjah said:


> It's like I said initially, different strokes for different folks.  We were a party of 3 who hated Sunset Ridge.  Unit C was one of the ugliest units I have ever seen.  I don't want to spend my time on vacation spraying bugs like crazy.  An occasional bug or two is one thing, but an infestation is another.  Those tiny critters were everywhere.  I know it is also not normal for someone to awaken during the night only to find their chest full of bugs!  This guest's luggage and purse were also infested.  She slept upstairs.  The place was so bad with bugs until I kept my luggage on the dining room table until it was time for us to get out of there the next morning.  As for the pots/pans, they were unusable to our standards.  I would never attempt to use utensils that are corroded.
> 
> Please note that I had read all of the reviews about these villas prior to accepting the trade.  Never did I imagine that the unit would be in such a poor condition, despite management advising me that the unit had just been updated.  What kind of updating was done other then a few cabinets???  Even the splash pool was broken.  There was a grill in the courtyard that was full of rust.  The lawn furniture was also very dated.  Dog feces was seen in several areas around the pool that the management agent thought was Ok.  So were we supposed to look at feces an entire week if we decided to use the pool?  I was so take aback by this vacation and would never advise anyone to stay in those villas.  If the owners think that the units are acceptable, more power to them.
> 
> ...



All I an say is......really??  Sunset Ridge is now being managed by one of the top management companies on St. John:  http://www.cimmaronstjohn.com/vacation-rental-home.asp?PageDataID=39029  We own back to back weeks at the Westin St. John and Sunset Ridge. We enjoy both, but in different ways. Sunset Ridge is quiet with views and sunsets to die for while WSJ doesn't have the views but does have A/C but lots of carts whizzing around. Did you ever think of calling the management company? I am sure they would have been very responsive or would have moved you to a different Villa. Possibly Villa C had been empty for a couple of weeks and hadn't been sprayed.  It's too bad you were unable to experience the island of St. John. It is a special place. It sounds like your experience on St. Thomas wasn't much better.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 29, 2011)

With the tropical weather, humidity, lack of killing frost, and national forest taking up most of the island, you're unfortunately going to be in a constant battle with bugs on St. John.  (Aruba has the advantage of being arid.)

That is why I welcome the geckos!


----------

